
Robot ETF Leaves Pros in Dust, Scoring Wins on Small-Cap Fliers - rayvy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-19/inside-the-robot-mind-an-etf-nails-big-calls-to-match-market?srnd=premium
======
jppope
super impressive that AI could pick winners in THIS market

